# Ballast Idea.



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

O.k. some of you are gonna laugh, or maybe sigh.

But I had an idea for cheap ballast.

Non-Clumping Kitty litter. That's right, I said Kitty Litter.

The clumping stuff turns to clay and goo, when it gets wet.

But the non clumping does not. 

As long as you use it fresh from the box, no not the litter box.

I can buy a 22kg (48.5 pound) box of (Special Kitty)kitty litter for 12 bucks at Wal-Mart.

Its a light grey, mixed with some dark grey colour. If I had my camera, I would show you how it looks. And it looks damn good.

What are your thoughts, have you tried this?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Most of the litter I have seen has little blue Scent chunks in it.
I Guess I would have to see it, but if you want to stay close to scale, it might not be fine enough for N scale gravel.
I use different products for scenery but use WS fine ballast for the track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We've had a few discussions on this. See here ... some specific findings, brands, etc. ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6527

TJ


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> We've had a few discussions on this. See here ... some specific findings, brands, etc. ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6527
> 
> TJ


ah-ha, I see.
Some very good valid points.
I only did a test strip. 

Thanks for the link, tjcruiser.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have a cat at home........good luck


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Carl said:


> If you have a cat at home........good luck


Ha ha! that's funny.

I tried a 50 lbs bag of sand for ballast and it was difficult to work with and didn't look great.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Carl said:


> If you have a cat at home........good luck


I have 4.

LOL

But they have their own room for themselves, so they won't be near any of my stuff.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea that's what they all say till the have a CATastrophe on the RR!
They're easy enought to deal with...I've always got Wolf problems with my RR!


----------

